
Microservices: the accidental architecture - lukaseder
https://articles.microservices.com/microservices-the-accidental-architecture-926e6d8762c1
======
weitzj
There was a nice ThoughtWorks talk last year about emergend architecture also
claiming that the current adoption of microservices is emergent behavior
instead of everybody saying:"everybody does microservices, so do we".

But of course there might be many people following the latter approach by now
and experiencing managing a distributed system

